# balasto electronico para luces de xenon



## secasco (May 7, 2010)

Buenos dias a este gran foro estoy necesitando algun esquema para encender luces de xenon instantaneamente en 0.8 a 1 segundo estan a casi 100%. Aca en argentina le dicen canbus y salen 100 dolares.
He visto por el foro que hay algunos esquemas pero nadie los armo no comentaron nada de como les fue 
aca hay un link para que vean lo que necesito
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q_grGg48-8
yo tengo la comun gracias


----------



## sebarincon (May 13, 2010)

esta muy bueno! pero ni idea como puede hacer que prenda tan rapido!


----------



## secasco (May 14, 2010)

como estas sebarincon los consegui en argentina a 177 pesos serian 45 dolares igual tengo ganas de poder armarlo yo no creo que sea nada complicado


----------



## tecnomaniaco41 (Ago 3, 2010)

hola sebariscon,,,,mira ,, no es nada complicado...meramente son osciladores de alto voltaje y alta frecuencia...yo desarme uno,,,y estoy sacando el esquema del oscilador,,,espero tenerlo muy pronto,,esten atentos,,,,suerte,,,


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 3, 2010)

te lo voy a agradecer, tengo qeu arreglar el mio y le tengo miedo de meterle mano


----------



## donax (Sep 18, 2010)

hola soy nuevo en el foro consiguieron el circuito del trafo pa xenon???


----------

